

Fellow Economists Express Skepticism About Thomas Piketty - w1ntermute
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/upshot/fellow-economists-express-skepticism-about-thomas-piketty.html

======
MaysonL
'No, Mainstream Economists Did Not Just Reject Thomas Piketty’s Big Theory'

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/10/15/piketty_igm_f...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/10/15/piketty_igm_forum_economists_did_not_just_reject_capital_in_the_21st_century.html)

